# Moving to Austrailia



## Jrussell117 (Mar 2, 2014)

It has always been a dream of mine to finish school here in the United States and once I have my degree, try and find a job and move to Australia. I have a few questions, I am fairly young and I have never traveled out of the country. I have had a few Aussie friends and from what I have seen the Australian people are really nice and friendly. How would I go about establishing myself and starting new in another country? I have no idea the cost it would be to move there as well as currency exchange. Would I have it rough in the first few years and how does one go about setting up in a new country? so I'd love some feedback and see how to go about doing all this. I'd like to move there sometime within the next 5 years. Thank you!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

If your looking for a temporary move you can obtain a one year work holiday visa as a US passport holder. If you wish to move permanently you will need skills that are in demand - which means having a job that is on the CSOL or SOL lists (can google these lists).

Given you have never travelled before I would suggest a working holiday visa - that will give you a year here to see if you like it. If you do and decide you want to stay permanently then you can see if you qualify for a permanent visa.

What are you studying? That will play a big part on deciding if you will be able to stay permanently. 

Good luck


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

You will find plenty of similarities in Australia vs. the US. Engaus gives some good advice in regards to working out how you will travel here. I recommend researching some more at immigration.gov.au

All the best


----------



## saxonmiezis (Feb 19, 2014)

our current prime minister is an asshole


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, 

I agree that a working holiday visa is probably the best way to start your new adventure. You need to be sure that you do like it here and travel a bit, meet more people, see the best and worst that's on offer and make a more informed decision. 

If you aren't on the skilled lists now, that's not to say that you won't be in the future as these change in line with what skills are needed and I believe they can differ from state to state. The other way to do it is find Employer sponsorship, not guaranteed but if you prove yourself in an employment, it could well happen. In this case, some work experience may help you and it may be an idea to delay your coming over until you have a couple of years experience to talk about. (What do you study?)

Good luck!!


----------



## Neo_Says (May 27, 2016)

Hello,

We received PR under subclass 190 in March and will be traveling to SA (Adelaide) in June. 

I have few questions, assistance on these will be greatly appreciated.

I and wife will be traveling first, is it mandatory take daughter along with us, since this will be our first entry into Australia?

if not, can my father in law accompany our daughter while she makes her first entry into Australia or as a primary applicant and she being a dependent, i need to accompany her while she makes her first entry into Australia?

My brother and sister in law are staying in Melbourne for few years, since i and my wife need to look for jobs in Adelaide, Can we do the job search by staying in Melbourne (after making the port of entry through Adelaide) and come down for interviews when those are scheduled? 

How can one send inquiries to DIBP?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## myvisaassociates (Jun 14, 2016)

*Australia PR*

hi,

If you know in brief about Australia PR.
You can contact MyVisaAssociates


----------

